

Online presence 101 (For developers) - alonsebastian
http://blog.alonsebastian.com.ar/post/16713098033/online-presence-101-for-developers

======
molecule
1\. <http://github.com>

~~~
alonsebastian
Definitely should be consider as a way to show your work. Although I really
fancy canonical's launchpad as well.

